# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.6 - Samsung GT-I8750, LG E400B...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.6 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I8262, Samsung GT-I8750, LG E400B, LG E400R, ZTE P736V!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.6 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-I8262*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-I8750* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E400B* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E400R* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *ZTE P736V* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

